# un comparatif mac/pc valable !



## macinside (22 Avril 2003)

Dans le but de faire switcher un PC User je recherche un comparatif fiable (je precise) mac/pc sur le net, qui a ça sous la main ?


----------



## Cricri (22 Avril 2003)

Ben si même Macinside a besoin de ça pour faire switcher un PC user, on est mal barré....


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2003)

il veut du concret


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Il est mal barré...


----------



## MaamuT (22 Avril 2003)

Un comparatif Mac/WC fiable sur internet, ça va être dur je le craint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre si le bonhomme commence par demander du concret sur Internet, il va plutôt falloir commencer par lui expliquer certaines notions informatique de base.

Bref, bonne chance à toi, moi j'ai abandonné les switchs, j'ai pas assez de temps à y consacrer et comme les argumentaires simple ne leur suffisent pas, je laisse le soin au département marketing d'Apple de se casser les dents avec des gens qui ne se décourage pas de devoir redémarrer leurs bourins 14X par jour, mais ça c'est pas concret aussi faut dire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amen ...


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Perso, je ne redémarre jamais...

Mais faut voir que je sais m'en servir.


----------



## Alex666 (22 Avril 2003)

tu trouvera pas de comparatif valable sur le net n'y ailleur...dsl





ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas ecouté robert johnson bien vu ta foto Ilitch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la peine voici une petite complainte...

When you got a good friend 

that will stay right by your side
When you got a good friend 
that will stay right by your side
Give her all of your spare time 
love and treat her right
I mistreated my baby 

and I can't see no reason why
I mistreated my baby 
and I can't see no reason why
Everytime I think about it 
I just wring my hands and cry
Wonder could I bear apologize 

or would she sympathize with me
Mmmmm mmm mmm 
would she sympathize with me
She's a brownskin woman 
just as sweet as a girlfriend can be
Mmmm mmm 

babe, I may be right ay wrong
Baby, it's yo'y opinion 
oh, I may be right ay wrong
Watch your close friend, baby 
then your ene'ies can't do you no harm
When you got a good friend 

that will stay right by your side
When you got a good friend 
that will stay right by your side
Give her all of your spare time-aah 
love and treat her right


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Incroyable !!!!!

Un mec qui connait robert johnson !!!

Merci bien !

Tiens en voilà une autre...

Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
I got a girls, say she long and tall
She sleeps in the kitchen with her feets in the hall
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale, I mean
Yes, she got'em for sale, yeah  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
She got two for a nickel, got four for a dime
Would sell you more, but they ain't none of mine
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale, I mean
Yes, she got'em for sale, yes, yeah  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
I got a letter from a girl in the room
Now she got something good she got to bring home soon, now
Its hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got em for sale, I mean
Yes, she got'em for sale, yeah  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got em for sale
(spoken) They're too hot boy!
The billy got back in a bumble bee nest
Ever since that he can't take his rest, yeah
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes you got'em for sale, I mean
Yes, she got'em for sale  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
(spoken) Man don't mess around em hot tamales now
(spoken) Cause they too black bad, if you mess around em hot tamales
(spoken) I'm onna upset your backbone, put your kidneys to sleep
(spoken) I'll due to break away your liver and dare your heart to beat bout my
Hot tamales cause they red hot, yes they got em for sale, I mean
Yes, she got em for sale, yeah  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
You know grandma left and grandpa too
Well I wonder what in the world we chillun gon do now
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale, I mean
Yes she got'em for sale  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
Me and my babe bought a V-8 Ford
Well we wind that thing all on the runnin board, yes
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale, I mean
Yes she got'em for sale, yeah  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
They're too hot boy!
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes, now she got em for sale
You know the monkey, now the baboon playin in the grass
Well the monkey stuck his finger in that old 'Good Gulf Gas', now
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale, I mean
Yes she got'em for sale, yeah  Hot tamales and they're red hot, 
yes she got'em for sale
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale
I got a girls, say she long and tall
Sleeps in the kitchen with her feets in the hall
Hot tamales and they're red hot, yes she got'em for sale, I mean
Yes she got'em for sale, yeah


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2003)

bah, c'est pas mal un Dell !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Incroyable !!!!!

Un mec qui connait robert johnson !!!


* 

[/QUOTE]

il n'est pas le seul ,moi aussi je connais...j'ai meme un disuqe de lui:king of the dela blues singer


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

C'est son seul vrai disque...

Mais depuis une compile exhaustive est sortie chez sony/columbia...tout y est.


----------



## Alex666 (23 Avril 2003)

c'est marrant que tu mettes la chanson reprise par les red hot chilli peppers jai failli le faire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voici une de mes preferés

*Terraplane Blues* 

And I feel so lonesome 

you hear me when I moan
When I feel so lonesome 
You hear me when I moan
Who been drivin' my Terraplane 
for you since I been gone
I'd said I flash your lights, mama 
your horn won't even blow
spoken: Somebody's been runnin' my batteries
down on this machine
I even flash my lights, mama 

this horn won't even blow
Got a short in this connection 
hoo-well, babe, it's way down below
I'm on'h'ist your hood, mama 

I'm bound to check your oil
I'm on'h'ist your hood, mama-mmm 
I'm bound to check your oil
I got a woman that I'm lovin' 
way down in Arkansas
Now, you know the coils ain't even buzzin' 

little generator won't get the spark
Motor's in a bad condition, you gotta have 
these batteries charged
But I'm cryin', please 
plea-hease don't do me wrong
Who been drivin' my Terraplane now for 
you-hoo since I've been gone
Mr. Highway man 

plea-hease don't block the road
Puh hee hee 
plea-hease don't block the road
Cause she's re'ist'rin a cold one hundred 
and I'm booked and I got to go
Mmm mmm 

mmm mmm mmm
You ooo ooo ooo 
You hear me weep and moan
Who been drivin' my Terraplane now for 
you-hoo since I been gone
I'm on get deep down in this connection 

keep tanglin' with your wires
I'm on get deep down in this connection 
hoo-well, keep tanglin' with these wires
And when I mash down on your little starter 
then your spark plug will give me fire


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Je crains qu'on ne fasse jeter...

mais bon...

Voici celle que je préferre :

Mmm mmm mmm mmm mmm mmm
    mmm mmm mmm mmm mmm
Mmm mmm mmm mmm mmm mmm
    mmm mmm mmm mmm mmm
You'd better come on in my kitchen
	babe it going to be rainin outdoors
Ah the woman I love
	took from my best friend
Some joker got lucky
	stiole her back again
You'd better come on in my kitchen
	babe it going to be rainin outdoors
Oh-ah she's gone
	I know she won't come back again
I've taken the last nickel
	out of her nation sack
You'd better come on in my kitchen
	babe it going to be rainin outdoors
When a woman gets in trouble
	everybody throws her down
Lookin for her good friend
	none can be found
You'd better come on in my kitchen
	babe it going to be rainin outdoors
Winter time's comin
	its gonna be slow
You can't make the winter babe
	thats dry long so
You'd better come on in my kitchen
	babe it going to be rainin outdoors



Et une petite curiosité historique ou on remarquera que R.J. situe Chicago en Californie...

Oh baby don't you want to go
Oh baby don't you want to go
Back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago

Oh baby don't you want to go
Oh baby don't you want to go
Back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago

Now one and one is two
two and two is four
I'm heavy loaded baby
I'm booked I gotta go

Cryin baby
honey don't you want to go
back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago

Now two and two is four
four and two is six
You gonna keep monkeyin round here friend-boy
you gonna get your business all in a trick

But I'm cryin baby
honey don't you wanna go
Back to the land of California
to my sweet home chicago

Now six and two is eight
eight and two is ten
Friend-boy she trick you one time
she sure gonna do it again

But I'm cryin hey hey
baby don't you want to go
back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago

I'm goin to california
from there to Des Moines Iowa
Somebody will tell me that you
need my help someday

cryin hey hey
baby don't you want to go
back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago


----------



## Alex666 (23 Avril 2003)

je trouve tj pas de comparatif mac/pc valable mince alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c'est pour pas se faire jeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


non non il situe chicago a chicago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago
 = de retour de la terre de californie pour mon foyer de chicago (en fait il prend la route66 a l'envers !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'adore cette chanson aussi enfin RJ je le trouve genial son jeux de guitare est tout simplement démentiel on croit entendre 2 gtr !!! trop fort et c'est devenue un grand inspirateur pour bcp de musiciens jusqu'a aujourd'hui


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Il l'est devenu tard...mais c'est déjà ça...

Moi j'aime surtout beaucoup blind willie mctell qui a un style plus "ragtime" et j'aime vachement...

mais c'est vrai tout gratteux doit se pencher sur le style de RJ...


----------



## Alex666 (23 Avril 2003)

blind lemon jefferson voila un maitre de la gratte (dur de touver c disk )








tin les comparatifs mac / pc ça cour pas le net


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Justement j'ai essayé en peer to peer hier soir, pas trouvé un !!!

Si tu es sur Paris va voir chez Boogie.


----------



## Alex666 (23 Avril 2003)

jai trouvé ses disk a londres ...


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Les britons sont mieux lotis que nous...c'est la vie...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Je crains qu'on ne fasse jeter...* 

[/QUOTE]
Z'êtes déjà au bar, pouvez pas tomber plus bas


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Si regarde !


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * bah, c'est pas mal un Dell !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le truc qui sait même pas partager une connexion correctement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien histoire amusante j'ai reinstalle VPC avec Windows 98SE avant de pouvoir l'utiliser j'ai du regarder 4 Fois ! (juste pour le configuration !)


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Faut prendre le manuel en Français...

Tu sais il y a aussi des gens qui y arrive sans effort...

Désolé.


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2003)

les gars qui utilise un mac


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Ceux là, oui, et puis ceux qui réflechissent aussi..


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2003)

j'ai vite réfléchie : Pomme - Sup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hop a la poubelle VPC


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

OK, OK...


----------



## MaamuT (23 Avril 2003)

Arf, j'ai fait pareil, "Pom+Sup" le "VPC", c'est vrai quoi, moi un soft qui ne fonctionne pas immediatement ou qui s'installe mal, c'est directe corbeille et chose bizarre, les softs MicroChiotte arrivent les premiers dans mes poubelisations intrinseque et radicale


----------



## Fulvio (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * je trouve tj pas de comparatif mac/pc valable mince alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c'est pour pas se faire jeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


non non il situe chicago a chicago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the land of california
to my sweet home chicago
 = de retour de la terre de californie pour mon foyer de chicago (en fait il prend la route66 a l'envers !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'adore cette chanson aussi enfin RJ je le trouve genial son jeux de guitare est tout simplement démentiel on croit entendre 2 gtr !!! trop fort et c'est devenue un grand inspirateur pour bcp de musiciens jusqu'a aujourd'hui   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas le type qui a fait la chanson qui faisait "my girl, my girl, where will you go, in the pine in the pine my girl" ? Si-si, vous voyez, celle dont Nirvana fit un tube à la fin du siècle dernier.

Sinon, pour les comparatif Mac/PC, je connais un site ou y' en a plein, mais c'est pas sûr que ce soit objectif : www.macg.co


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2003)

nan, mais c'est bien un dell.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * nan, mais c'est bien un dell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y dit qu'il a plus de genoux.


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Y dit qu'il a plus de genoux.  * 

[/QUOTE]

quessidit ?


----------



## MaamuT (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*bah, c'est pas mal un Dell !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Arf, je te connaîtrais pas que je te croirais pas mais je te connais suffisamment pour pas te croire non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dell, essayé, pas approuvé, pas adopté, jeté, oublié


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * 

Arf, je te connaîtrais pas que je te croirais pas mais je te connais suffisamment pour pas te croire non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dell, essayé, pas approuvé, pas adopté, jeté, oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah tu te trompes, je suis bcp plus souvent sur un Dell que sur un mac en ce moment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne m'y fais pas mais j'avoue que pour ce que nous en faisons c'est très bien !!


----------



## MaamuT (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*bah tu te trompes, je suis bcp plus souvent sur un Dell que sur un mac en ce moment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne m'y fais pas mais j'avoue que pour ce que nous en faisons c'est très bien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je pensait, tu le supporte par obligation mais tu n'en pense pas moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi c'était pour mon boulot, et j'ai fini par démissionner, c'était les Dells ou moi, ce fut moi


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Il n'y a donc personne qui travaille dans l'industrie parmi vous ???

Que des publicitaires, journalistes et autres maquétistes  ???


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien ce que je pensait, tu le supporte par obligation mais tu n'en pense pas moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi c'était pour mon boulot, et j'ai fini par démissionner, c'était les Dells ou moi, ce fut moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, ce n'est absolument pas une obligation, ce n'est pas vraiment pour le travail !!


----------



## Fulvio (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Il n'y a donc personne qui travaille dans l'industrie parmi vous ???

Que des publicitaires, journalistes et autres maquétistes  ???





* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, je fais dans l'informatique embarquée. Et je travaille sur, devinez quoi, un Dell.

J'ai de l'affection, pour cette machine, toute neuve et encore la plus puissante du bureau. Win2000Pro ne plante pas trop, par contre eMbedded Visual C++ (= Visual C++ pour WinCE) n'en loupe pas une, surtout quand je redémarre mon PenCentra (=PDA industriel made in Fujitsu) avant d'interrompre le mode Debug.

Une bonne machine, probablement imbattable en rapport qualité-prix, pourtant, je n'échangerais pas mon iMac contre elle + un baril d'ariel.

(cherchez pas pour la remarque de ce matin, j'étais à côté de la plaque -- dans mon état normal, quoi)


----------



## MaamuT (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*Il n'y a donc personne qui travaille dans l'industrie parmi vous ???

Que des publicitaires, journalistes et autres maquétistes  ???



*

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi si, c'était justement dans l'industrie visuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On avait que pleins de Dell, des bi 350 =&gt; 500 de l'époque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et franchement, je n'aimais déjà pas les WCs avant ça, ben ce fut radical pour moi et depuis je ne veut vraiment plus entendre parler de WCs.

J'ai autre chose à foutre que de passer mon temps à essayer de ne pas faire fonctionner des trucs qui devrait normalement si possible faire ce que je ne leur demande pas au moment ou je voudrais faire autre chose.

Pour moi c'est finis, j'en ai trop bavé, si je dois remettre un jour les mains sur un WC, ce sera en me la jouant ignare total, ça marche tan mieux, ça marche pas allô le service informatique. Il est hors de question que j'essaye encore une fois de régler le moindre problème hard ou soft sur un WC.

Je sait ça paraît extrémiste comme raisonnement, mais j'en ai vraiment bavé et je ne veut plus jamais que ça se reproduise, ma santé mental à un prix et moi seul peut l'estimer.

Il se trouve qu'elle vaut plus chère qu'un Dell.


----------



## Onra (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Il n'y a donc personne qui travaille dans l'industrie parmi vous ???

Que des publicitaires, journalistes et autres maquétistes  ???





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais qu'est-ce tu leur veux au mecs qui bossent dans l'industrie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Chez nous ben on a eu un peu de tout.... Des macs y'a longtemps, des IBM PC junior y'a longtemps, des IBM PowerPC y'a longtemps et on s'en sert encore un peu, des PCs de chez HP et quelques Compaq depuis peu.

Alors qu'est-ce tu veux savoir ???


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Ben, par exemple pour évoluer dans ce milieu, je sais qu'en CAO, on voit pas la queue d'un mac...

Autocad, solidworks, catia et j'en passe...jamais sur mac...

Il doit bien y avoir une raison...

Les installations de gestion de production, jamais sur mac non plus...

Les commandes de machines outils jamais sur mac...

Trop sérieux peut être...


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2003)

Non le Mac n'est pas considéré comme un plateforme viable dans l'industrie. On me l'a souvent fait remarquer ...


----------



## MaamuT (24 Avril 2003)

Arf oui c'est ça, en fait tous ce qui est sérieux ne peut être Mac, c'est connus, d'ailleurs l'homme le plus sérieux de la planète informatique s'appelle Bill et il pilote l'entreprise la plus sérieuse qui conçois les logiciels les plus sérieux aussi, c'est archi connus !!!

T'a raison, laisse nous dans notre monde pas sérieux, l'excès de bonne humeur n'a jamais fait de mal et surtout reste bien au chaud dans ton petit monde trop sérieux au millieu de la grisaille de tes machines pas belles.

Pffffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

Les grosses applis de gestion intégrée du style SAP, Hyperion etc... ne sont pas portées sur Mac !!!
Conséquences : accès interdit au Mac dans les nombreuses multinationales travaillant avec ces systèmes...
Même pas dans les services "marketing" étant donné que ces derniers utilisent aussi l'intégration de SAP pour les plannings etc......


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Ben, par exemple pour évoluer dans ce milieu, je sais qu'en CAO, on voit pas la queue d'un mac...

Autocad, solidworks, catia et j'en passe...jamais sur mac...

Il doit bien y avoir une raison...* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que Autocad est à l'origine un logiciel DOS. Alors pourquoi ses développeurs avaient-ils à l'époque préféré l'austère DOS à l'interface de Mac OS ?...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Les installations de gestion de production, jamais sur mac non plus...

Les commandes de machines outils jamais sur mac...

Trop sérieux peut être...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les machines outils, c'est probablement parce que le PC est intégré à la machine, ce qui n'est pas facile à faire avec une architecture propriétaire.

Bah oui, Apple seule ne peut pas faire face à une multitude de fabriquants PC qui occupent tous les terrains, notemment industriel. Mais apparemment ça n''est pas (plus ?) son objectif.


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

C'est pas exactement le contenu de mon post, tu n'as pas compris, excés de bonne humeur peut être...

Je posais juste une question, la guéguerre mac/pc n'existe que chez vous...le temps que vous passez à parler de ça, vous ne le passez pas à autre chose, tant pis pour vous (pour toi).


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Il n'y a donc personne qui travaille dans l'industrie parmi vous ???

Que des publicitaires, journalistes et autres maquétistes  ???





* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan nan... Y a aussi des étudiants... Mais ça c'est encore pire que tout le reste...


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * Arf oui c'est ça, en fait tous ce qui est sérieux ne peut être Mac, c'est connus, d'ailleurs l'homme le plus sérieux de la planète informatique s'appelle Bill et il pilote l'entreprise la plus sérieuse qui conçois les logiciels les plus sérieux aussi, c'est archi connus !!!

T'a raison, laisse nous dans notre monde pas sérieux, l'excès de bonne humeur n'a jamais fait de mal et surtout reste bien au chaud dans ton petit monde trop sérieux au millieu de la grisaille de tes machines pas belles.

Pffffff !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que vous ne vous rendez pas compte du nombre d'applications dédiés à l'industrie, à la banque/finance, au transport, etc ... qui sont indispensables à ces boites et qui n'existent pas sur Mac ! Et une boite qui a un réseau PC ne changera pas comme ça de plate-forme. Les responsables infos, mais aussi les utilisateurs ne veulent pas de changement. Le changement inquiête.


----------



## MaamuT (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*Trop sérieux peut être...*

[/QUOTE]

Pardon je sait plus lire !!!

Effectivement tu n'a pas dis que le Mac était absent de certains domaines pour cause de manque de sérieux, mais tu considère apparemment ces mêmes domaines comme étant trop sérieux pour le Mac !!!

Quand à la guerre en question, comme on passe pas notre temps à essayer de faire fonctionner la machine on en à pour critiquer c'est sur.

Sinon, sur Mac il y'a effectivement quelques gros radicalisateurs comme moi mais on est pas une majorité, merci de ne pas mettre toute la communauté Mac dans le même sac que moi


----------



## MaamuT (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*Je crois que vous ne vous rendez pas compte du nombre d'applications dédiés à l'industrie, à la banque/finance, au transport, etc ...*

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement tout ça est bien trop sérieux pour nos Macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'espère que ça va le rester, tous ces domaines de cravatés costarisé qui vous pondent un sourire par siècle et vous pourrisse les boitales avec leurs opérations mercatique !!!

Mais bon laissez tomber je suis indécrottable, je ne supporte pas les WCs et ne les supporterai jamais, c'est finis je suis irrattrapable et c'est tant mieux.

Et vos arguments me conforte dans ma position, les WCs c'est bien pour les banquiers, les statisticiens, les matheux, les commerciaux, le Mac c'est une machine de fondus, d'artistes, de marginaux.

Moi ça me plaît cette démarcation et si pour la préserver il faut dire que le WC c'est de la balle et que c'est la meilleure machine du monde alors allons y, vive les WC et pis voilà.


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Reste en short et fout moi la paix, y a pas moyen d'échanger normalement avec les gens comme toi, tu as tort, faut savoir accepter des fois, surtout quand ça arrive souvent...


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Arff, monte pas sur ton petit poney pépère, j'ai jamais dis que j'avais raison, par contre toi tu à bien dis que les domaines que tu cite sont trop sérieux pour le Mac, je n'ai fait que de rebondir la dessus, relis toi stp.

PS : Le short aussi, c'est comme le sourire, qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien, tu devrais essayer entre deux rapport de bourse.


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Le seul short qui ai mes faveurs, et celui de PARTAGAS.


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

De plus les seules bourses qui m'interessent sont les miennes...


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Uhhh !!

Freud te dirait qu'il est temps d'enterrer le père la !!


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Hélas Freud ne me dit rien...

C'est lui qui est enterré...

Sinon quoi d'autre ??

Et lou bicou marcha ??


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Dépêche toi Mamoutounet, j'ai hâte de te lire !!


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai que t'es trop sérieux quand même, c'est dommage.

On arrête là ? Je pense qu'il n'ya plus rien à dire ni à faire.

Tshuss Ilitch le gris, peut être deviendra tu blanc avec un poil de sagesse en plus, mais sur ce coup la, je doute !!


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

C'est assez étrange...

Je crois que tu es le seul ici auprès duquel je passe pour "trop sérieux"...

Si tu savais comme tu te trompes...

Dans mon premier post j'étais juste un peu sarcastique...pas bien méchant...je ne dénigre pas les macs, ni les PC ne quoi que ce soit d'autre...

Je me fout de tout cela comme du reste, c'est tout...

Te bile pas fils du desert, et n'hésite pas à remettre une couche si tu as envie, j'apprécie assez les ambiances conflictuelles...(gentillettes celà va sans dire...)

Bisous partout...mon lapinou !


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

J'espère que ça ne te dérange pas de converser (si, si...) avec un "zoreille" ????


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

C'est quoi ce newbie qui tente un floodage intempestif? enfin newbie est un bien grand mot...


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * De plus les seules bourses qui m'interessent sont les miennes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'essaye a l'humour.... ca en est preque touchant.... (pour son age c normal de se toucher comme il aimerait le dire)


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

ca en est presque ?


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

Pq toujours ce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

la couleur? la forme qui attire tant?


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Non, je me moque, c'est tout.


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

Comment peut on se permettre d'attaquer mon ami le mamouth a poil ras? a ton age en plus.... jeune impertinent


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Non, je me moque, c'est tout.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te moques en rigolant sous cape dans ta  barbe? J'ai l'impression d'avoir déja croisé ce regard de chien battu qque part......


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Qui es tu petit tendron, pour tenir de tels propos ?

Je ne l'ai pas agressé des masses ton mamouth...de plus il m'est presque sympathique, contrairement à toi...

Ah j'oubliais ...


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Tu te moques en rigolant sous cape dans ta  barbe? J'ai l'impression d'avoir déja croisé ce regard de chien battu qque part......  * 

[/QUOTE]

Décidément y en a qui sont lents quand même...


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Ouh la Blob, t'es sur qu'il faille s'attaquer à une analyse la maintenant ?

Et pis j'ai le poil long et une toute petite ...


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

OUF Je suis rassuré, un moment j'ai cru que tu pensais que j'allais etre ton (seul) ami ..... (virtuel de surcroit)


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 

Décidément y en a qui sont lents quand même...   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça y est, il commence a mordre !


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * Ouh la Blob, t'es sur qu'il faille s'attaquer à une analyse la maintenant ?

Et pis j'ai le poil long et une toute petite ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non j'aime pas les analyses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je fonce dans le tas d'abord

puis pour ce qui est de ton poil c'est parce que tu dois aller chez Shampooo Mamoot


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

... Réserve financière


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 

Décidément y en a qui sont lents quand même...   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est parce que je passe plus de temps dehors , a l'air libre... plutot que devant mon ptit écran a chercher des amis...


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Nooooon, tu es bien placé pour savoir ce que ça fait quand je mords...

Là je me marre...de la guimauve...


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2003)

si tu mord, on te pique


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Attention, tu as interêt à être juste, tu sais qu'on t'observe...


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />*Non j'aime pas les analyses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je fonce dans le tas d'abord*

[/QUOTE]

Tiens ça par exemple, je suis sur que ça veut dire quelque chose.

Je le sait paske je suis pareil, rien de tel qu'une bonne tarte pour engager une conversation.


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

On en fait quoi du cadavre?


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens ça par exemple, je suis sur que ça veut dire quelque chose.

Je le sait paske je suis pareil, rien de tel qu'une bonne tarte pour engager une conversation.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout par écran interposé...

On voit que justement vous ne prenez pas assez l'air mes lapins...


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens ça par exemple, je suis sur que ça veut dire quelque chose.

Je le sait paske je suis pareil, rien de tel qu'une bonne tarte pour engager une conversation.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je prefere entamer une conversation a coup de biere qu'a coup de tarte... enfin, avec certains individus l'un vaut mieux que l'autre évidement


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * On en fait quoi du cadavre?  * 

[/QUOTE]

on en fait de la farine !


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Si vous piquez, je pète


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

Pfiou je connais aucun animal qui en voudra..... On a déja assez avec la grippe et la pneumonie


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * Si vous piquez, je pète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

AAAAAAAAAAAH NON ARRETEZ TOUT!!! JE VAIS CHERCHER LA HACHE PLUTOT


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2003)

et un grand feu de joie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a mince c'est pas la saint jean !


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et un grand feu de joie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a mince c'est pas la saint jean ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais pourquoi tant de haine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ouuuuuups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Et si on lui offrait sa "carte verte", aux US ça vit plus longtemps des zanimals pareils nan ?


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * Et si on lui offrait sa "carte verte", aux US ça vit plus longtemps des zanimals pareils nan ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non maintenant que Bush est au pouvoir ca va bcp plus vite l'équarrissage


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

A trois (2.5 ?) pour déblatérer sur moi ???????

La lutte est inégale !!!!

Vous allez vous faire étriper !!

Bon, je vous laisse les boutonneux, j'ai à faire...


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

La hache, pfff, t'es pas drole i va même pas souffrir.

On l'enferme dans sa grise machine, je pète et on vera bien si les ventilos anti explose-PIV fonctionnent correctement !!

Ca c'est du comparatif objectif ou je m'y connais rien


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * La hache, pfff, t'es pas drole i va même pas souffrir.

On l'enferme dans sa grise machine, je pète et on vera bien si les ventilos anti explose-PIV fonctionnent correctement !!

Ca c'est du comparatif objectif ou je m'y connais rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attend le monsieur a autre chose a faire que poster des choses inutiles..... il dois aller répondre a d'autre messages d'une plus grande importance (ou alors sa mummy l'a appelé a la soupe..)


Oh dis tu peux lui peter dans la soupe ca serait comik hihihi


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*A trois (2.5 ?) pour déblatérer sur moi ???????

La lutte est inégale !!!!

Vous allez vous faire étriper !!

Bon, je vous laisse les boutonneux, j'ai à faire...*

[/QUOTE]

Eh fait gaffe d'habitude on se la joue à 19 contre un en votre faveur depuis 25 ans et on es toujours là.

Et les tripes, c'est comme les shorts ou les sourires, c'est achement bon pour la santé.

PS : C'est qui le 0,5 ?


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Le petit bonhomme vert est parti, j'ai du lui faire de la peine, peut être pleure-t-il sur son lit ???

Seul biensur...

Bien triste tout celà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand a l'autre, cesse donc ces grossièretés tu es grotesque, (c'est à la page des "G" dans le dictionnaire si tu as la curiosité de chercher...)


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Pénible d'avoir toujours le dernier mot...


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Le petit bonhomme vert est parti, j'ai du lui faire de la peine, peut être pleure-t-il sur son lit ???

Seul biensur...

Bien triste tout celà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand a l'autre, cesse donc ces grossièretés tu es grotesque, (c'est à la page des "G" dans le dictionnaire si tu as la curiosité de chercher...)   * 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi on comprend rien quand il parle?


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Certains comprennent t'en fait pas...


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Pénible d'avoir toujours le dernier mot...   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui je te comprend.... non je te déconne comment tu veux que je te comprenne..... je suis trop con


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Bien, tu vois que ça vient...


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Bien, tu vois que ça vient...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel humour j'en suis fou


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*Le petit bonhomme vert est parti, j'ai du lui faire de la peine, peut être pleure-t-il sur son lit ???

Seul biensur...

Bien triste tout celà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quand a l'autre, cesse donc ces grossièretés tu es grotesque, (c'est à la page des "G" dans le dictionnaire si tu as la curiosité de chercher...)*

[/QUOTE]

Je cherche à Grossièreté ou à Grotesque ?

C'est vrai qu'on comprend rien quand tu cause faut dire aussi.

Et quand on te demande de clarifier tu nous pond une autre incompréhension sans répondre à la question qui t'es posée.

On va pas y'arriver comme ça.

Moi je veut bien te considérer comme quelqu'un de 'grand', mais en général, les 'grands' savent s'abaisser suffisamment pour être à l'écoute des petits.

Tu saisis la différence mectoub, on est peut être petits mais on écoute, c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

En tout cas j'ai bien rigolé...

On remercie pipo et molo pour leur "aimable" participation...


----------



## Onra (25 Avril 2003)

Mon cher Ilitch, évite d'utiliser des sobriquets comme "boutonneux" ou autres noms d'oiseaux rajeunissant pour décrire tes détracteurs...

...il faut faire preuve d'un peu plus de tact avec ses ainés


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Incroyable, avec le flot de débilités qui a été déversé, on ne retiendra que ce post !!

Si je n'ai pas été banni, c'est que je suis resté dans le ton (minable, certes...) mais dans le ton.

Votre ton.


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*En tout cas j'ai bien rigolé...

On remercie pipo et molo pour leur "aimable" participation...




*

[/QUOTE]

Rah le faut derche, et c'est nous les boutonneux, je me gausse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Moi, j'aimerais bien encore être boutonneux....


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Mais biensur, qui a dit que c'est une insulte...

En tout manifestement ça fait grand bruit...

J'adore...


----------



## Onra (25 Avril 2003)

Mais non... ont va pas te bannir... mais tu sera d'accord avec moi je pense si je te dis que les "batailles" de posts sont complètement stérile !

N'oublie pas qu'un message peut facilement être mal interprété, même en faisant l'effort d'ajouter quelques petits symboles d'humeur


----------



## Onra (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Incroyable, avec le flot de débilités qui a été déversé, on ne retiendra que ce post !!* 

[/QUOTE]

La première chose que j'avais retenu c'est ton avatar et ta connaissance de Robert Johnson...

Alors tu vois, tout n'est pas perdu !!!


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Très sincèrement, onra, je voulais que ce message soit mal interprété, je savais exactement à qui je m'adressais, et le simple fait qu'on en parle encore prouve que je ne me suis pas trompé.

Ceci dit j'espère que tu es conscient du fait que les cataractes de vulgarités qui ont été déversées ne sont pas de mon fait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

...faut-il que je fourbisse mes colombes...???


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*Très sincèrement, onra, je voulais que ce message soit mal interprété, je savais exactement à qui je m'adressais, et le simple fait qu'on en parle encore prouve que je ne me suis pas trompé.

Ceci dit j'espère que tu es conscient du fait que les cataractes de vulgarités qui ont été déversées ne sont pas de mon fait.*

[/QUOTE]

Eh beh, ce qu'il faut pas entendre !!

Mais oui t'es le plus beau, le plus gentil, tout est de notre faute et je me prosterne à tes pieds pour implorer ton pardon ô grandissime, je te jure allégeance et fidélité jusque dans ta mort qui je l'espère ne tardera pas trop.

Lamentable camarade, sur ce coup la tu me déçois beaucoup, tu dis avoir de l'humour mais je te soupçonne de ne même pas savoir comment ça s'écrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pffffffffff


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Tu perds ton temps fils...


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

moi je veux juste dire que je viens de lire les 5 pages en question... c'est marrant de bon matin... mais bon comme quoi même sur les forums le désert avance...


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Il vient encore de progresser !! Merci pour lui !


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

de rien     &lt;- comme ça j'en rajoute encore un peu et ça te fais plaisir....


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Oui, j'adore !!!

Encore, encore !!


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*Il vient encore de progresser !! Merci pour lui !*

[/QUOTE]

Ben euh, à voir le contenu de tes 3 derniers posts, je dirais qu'il régresse


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Effectivement, on dirait que tu ne comprends pas tout...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr />*Effectivement, on dirait que tu ne comprends pas tout...*

[/QUOTE]

Ah tiens, j'ai déjà entendu ça, t'es en panne de réponse ou on à fait le tour de ton neurone ?


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Bon, au suivant !

On se dépèche !


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Oui, j'adore !!!

Encore, encore !!
* 

[/QUOTE]

bon d'accord, mais c pour te faire plaisir, puisque la mission d'aujourd'hui est l'extension des posts stériles, alors mes messages trouvent bien leur place


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Oui, j'aime beaucoup ton style, quoi qu'encore un peu gentillet, ça manque de prout, caca et autre, prends donc exemple sur le pauvre mamouth, qui est trés prolixe dans ce domaine....


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

caca, prout, et même boudin tiens (ça c méchant ça non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Prolixe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sérieusement, tu ne va pas me faire croire que tu comprend ce que tu dis, ce n'est pas possible ou alors tu nous cache quelque chose.

Bon, on a compris, les WCs c'est de la balle, ton comparatif est le meilleur, le sujet est clos, bravo tu es grand et nous somme de pauvres hères qui ne méritons même pas ton audience, encore pardon d'avoir osé te déranger.


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Bravo obiwan !!

Ouh qu'il est vilain !!!

Dans mes bras !!


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * Prolixe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sérieusement, tu ne va pas me faire croire que tu comprend ce que tu dis, ce n'est pas possible ou alors tu nous cache quelque chose.

Bon, on a compris, les WCs c'est de la balle, ton comparatif est le meilleur, le sujet est clos, bravo tu es grand et nous somme de pauvres hères qui ne méritons même pas ton audience, encore pardon d'avoir osé te déranger.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà exactement, maintenant laisse moi discuter avec obiwan il est plus rigolo que toi.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

Ca c'est pas bien Mackie d'ouvrir un thread et de se barrer après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà le résultat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais que font MégaPropre et Maxi-Clean ???


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

et voui moi je suis un gars bien les gens ils m'aiment parce que je suis méchant et que je fait proliférer les posts prolixes (ça veut rien dire mais je me comprends, et peut-être même d'autres)...

boudin à l'oignon, pipi et popo (là je me lache, c'est grossier hein ça non ???) et si ça suffit pas : boudin à la pomme


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Bravo...

Tout est dit, trés bon le boudin à la pomme d'ailleur...

Bon, ben voilà, je crois qu'on a fait le tour, tout le monde a été servi...


----------



## Onra (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *














* 

[/QUOTE]

Je refais un laché ça va p't-ête calmer un peu l'ambiance


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Mais l'ambiance est tout à fait calme, regarde...



















Tu vois ?


----------



## Onra (25 Avril 2003)

Mmmmmmmm j'vais pas faire le lourd de service mais effectivement depuis une dizaine de minutes ça c'est calmé un peu...

C'est pour mieux reprendre ensuite j'imagine


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Je refais un laché ça va p't-ête calmer un peu l'ambiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je referai bien un laché de boudin aussi, à l'oignon cette fois...


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

Va savoir, faut pas me chauffer moi, je pars de suite...

Action...

Abrasion...

Faut pas que ça traine, si tu ne les corriges pas au moment ou ils font les bétises, ils ne comprennent plus...


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

comme les chiots


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

exactement.


----------



## Onra (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 

moi je referai bien un laché de boudin aussi, à l'oignon cette fois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez un p'tit laché de boudins antillais :


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

Bingo !!

Je t'ai percé mec, t'a dis un mot de trop : "Zoreil"

Dis moi, pourquoi t'es pas resté à Nouméa, pour les mêmes raisons qu'a St Barth ?

Je pense que les mêmes raisons sont en train de germer sur ce forum et compte sur moi pour arroser la future plante.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MaamuT:</font><hr /> * Bingo !!
Je t'ai percé mec, t'a dis un mot de trop : "Zoreil"
* 

[/QUOTE]
Zoreil .... percé ..... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'es un spécialiste du piercing ???????


----------



## MaamuT (25 Avril 2003)

A mon tour de me la peter avec des phrases facile et toutes faite :

Normalement il devrait comprendre, mais je serais curieux de voir quels smileys il va user sur ce coup-ci ??


----------

